# Quality old stuff



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My guess is the old cast box is designed for plaster & lathe.

P&S still makes devices that need no box.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I didn't know any devices wer still made for instlation in a wall (concealed wires) that didn't require a box. I like to learn. Can you help me out?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.legrand.us/search.aspx?q...source=/search.aspx?q=scd&utm_medium=redirect

Click on the second link (Slater SCD).


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> My guess is the old cast box is designed for plaster & lathe.


As an old work box?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> As an old work box?


Or new. Install the box so the front edge will be flush with the finished plaster.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> http://www.legrand.us/search.aspx?q...source=/search.aspx?q=scd&utm_medium=redirect
> 
> Click on the second link (Slater SCD).


Thanks, I learned something, and it didn't hurt (grin)


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Or new. Install the box so the front edge will be flush with the finished plaster.


Yes, the guy that sold it to me sent a picture. It was mounted to the lath and then plastered flush.

The two open knockouts were used for individual wires from K+T


----------

